

Leonard Nimoy 1931-2015 - skmurphy
http://www.skmurphy.com/blog/2015/02/27/leonard-nimoy-1931-2015/

======
skmurphy
Summary: Leonard Nimoy played Spock, the science officer on the starship
Enterprise in the original 1960’s television series, the first six movies in
the franchise that followed, and many of the Star Trek spinoff movies and
series thereafter. Nimoy infused Spock’s character with a detached rationalism
that resonated with many who follow science and engineering careers, including
many entrepreneurs–although he was perhaps more of a role model for CTO than
CEO. Here are a few quotes that I thought were representative of his character
with some additional commentary for entrepreneurs.

